# October Camping



## kywoman

Just wonder if anyone was planning any fall campouts. I LOVE camping in October.
Our next 3 weekends are planned.
Oct6-8 Caesar Creek Ohio State Park Indian Summer Campout
Oct 12-15 Paint Creek Ohio State Park Halloween Campout
Oct 20-21 Kincade Lake Kentucky State Park Halloween Campout 
and we are looking into camping the first weekend in Nov
Stephanie


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Every October we go to this is great site called "My Son's Soccer Kills My Fall Camping".









While I love the fact they love soccer, I hate the fact games are always around 1-3pm on Saturday.


----------



## Mike2

Well,

We were going to the same place that OregonCamper was but the kids are out for Fall break and we convinced ourselves that a week's worth of camping wasn't worth sacrificing for a Saturday worth of soccer. I hope the kids forgive us.

We are heading out to Mexico for 4 days by the beach, back one day for some supplies and rest, and then up to the mountains for another 3 days to watch some fall colors and do some fishing. The kids are going to love us for this one. After that, we are parking the trailer for a few weeks.

Now I only have to fix that darn receiver/hitch assembly and I'll be good to go <g>

Mike


----------



## willie226

Iam going 2 times this October for Boy Scouts and I can't bring the tt .
So the thought of sleeping on the ground








But I will be going out in the first week in November








Does that count?

willie


----------



## mollyp

We have one more trip planned - going this Columbus Day weekend with three other couples (2- outbacks, 2 - SOB's, so I guess you could call it a micro rally) to the Finger Lakes NY to do a little wine tasting.

Staying at a campground in Ithaca called Spruce Row. We've never been to this particular campground before, will let you all know how it was when we get back. We'll be gone from Friday to Monday. Looking forward to the time away and a little rest and relaxation. Hopefully the weather will be good.







It has rained on every camping trip we took this year.

Wherever y'all are going, enjoy!!!!!!!!!









Wendy


----------



## egregg57

mollyp said:


> We have one more trip planned - going this Columbus Day weekend with three other couples (2- outbacks, 2 - SOB's, so I guess you could call it a micro rally) to the Finger Lakes NY to do a little wine tasting.
> 
> Staying at a campground in Ithaca called Spruce Row. We've never been to this particular campground before, will let you all know how it was when we get back. We'll be gone from Friday to Monday. Looking forward to the time away and a little rest and relaxation. Hopefully the weather will be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has rained on every camping trip we took this year.
> 
> Wherever y'all are going, enjoy!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy


 Off Topic.... I grew up in Catskill!


----------



## mollyp

egregg57 said:


> We have one more trip planned - going this Columbus Day weekend with three other couples (2- outbacks, 2 - SOB's, so I guess you could call it a micro rally) to the Finger Lakes NY to do a little wine tasting.
> 
> Staying at a campground in Ithaca called Spruce Row. We've never been to this particular campground before, will let you all know how it was when we get back. We'll be gone from Friday to Monday. Looking forward to the time away and a little rest and relaxation. Hopefully the weather will be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has rained on every camping trip we took this year.
> 
> Wherever y'all are going, enjoy!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy


 Off Topic.... I grew up in Catskill!
[/quote]

You're kidding - DH works in Catskill, We live just up 23A in Hunter. Small world, Huh?

Wendy


----------



## Moosegut

Me and the little guy are taking Friday off and going up to Stokes State Forest this Thursday night. DW and the big guy will join us Saturday morning because the big guy has a sweet 16 party he doesn't want to miss. DW has a workshop Monday (her students have off) and the big guy is going on a junior retreat, for which he has to be at school by 8:00 a.m. Monday morning. So, DW and Big'un will leave late Sunday night. Me and the young'un will go home sometime Monday. Being the only one who can tow the TT has it's advantages at times - DW has to do all the running around this weekend and I can just relax.









On edit: How could I forget Otter Lake, October 19 - 22? I must be losing my mind.


----------



## GoVols

Cades Cove Campground, Great Smoky Mountains National Park, Oct 13-16
Bandy Creek Campground, Big South Fork National River & Recreation Area, Oct. 27-29
Hillman Ferry Campground, Land Between The Lakes, Nov. 17-20

Can't come soon enough!


----------



## PDX_Doug

willie226 said:


> Iam going 2 times this October for Boy Scouts and I can't bring the tt .
> So the thought of sleeping on the ground


I'm with you on this one, Willie!
Cub Scout camping with my son the weekend after next, and no Outback allowed (I for one, am not impressed!). Then a non-camping trip with my son to the bay area the weekend after that (DW & DD are off to the in-laws beach house).

Next Outbacking will (hopefully) be Thanksgiving weekend. After that, who knows...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BenandTina

Gatlinburg, TN October 17-22
Logan's Landing, AL October 26-29


----------



## Fire44

I am going to the Otter Lake Rally on Oct. 20-22. I would like to get another one in for the following weekend but don't think it will work out.

Gary


----------



## mswalt

> Off Topic.... I grew up in Catskill!


Off topic.....just who said you ever grew up?









Mark


----------



## pjb2cool

We are going camping this weekend. McKinney Campground is a great place- owned by the corps of engineers, and I believe at least half of it is open all year long. We might actually get to use the furnace so we will know if the vent cover mods will melt or not







Can't wait for Friday


----------



## Crawfish

The only trip planned for Oct right now is the Southeastern Fall Rally at Hard Labor Creek SP (27-29 Oct) just southeast of Atlanta, but you never know what other trips may come up at the spur of the moment.

Leon


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Going to 2 Northeast Rally's.

First one is this weekend in Twin Mtn, NH and the second is the Mega Rally at Otter Lake, PA in a few weeks. After that, I will most likely be winterizing.....sorry. Didn't want to use the "W" word, but it's a fact of life in the NE.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Well for us
We are going to Twin Mtn NH Rally Oct 6-9
Then Otter Lake Pa. Mega Rally Oct 20-22
Then Twin Grove Pa for Halloween weekend
After that depends on the weather here

Don


----------



## battalionchief3

Leaving Friday for Drummerboy in Adams county PA ( gettysburg aera ) for the apple festival. Hope the heat works.....


----------



## sleecjr

GoVols said:


> Cades Cove Campground, Great Smoky Mountains National Park, Oct 13-16
> Can't come soon enough!


I wanna go!!!!!!







I love Cades cove. I have been there many times, but never with a camper. How is the campground?


----------



## prevish gang

Going to Virginia Beach to the Holiday Trav-L park from the 13th-15th for their Halloween weekend and then the Otter Lake Mega Rally from the 20th- 22nd. One more trip planned so far, in Nov. for Highlander's Holiday Hootenanny in Ocean City, MD. After that, I guess we will winterize. We'll see how the weather is

Darlene


----------



## nynethead

going this weekend the 6-9 to the Newburgh KOA, sorry didn't want to make the 5+ hour trek on Friday night for the NH rally. But I will be their for the Otterlake rally the 20-23rd. 
Then I hope for one more before putting the rig to sleep for the winter, We are thinking of de-winterizing in February 20th week and heading south while the kids have winter break from school. Then winterizing again and a couple more months and start all over again in April.


----------



## johnp

Twin Mountain T-40:00:00 and counting









Wife taking her troop the next weekend AH peace for me









Normandy Farms 27-29 Halloween weekend









If I'm lucky maybe somewhere Veteran's Day but I'm sure DW will say its too cold.

Then I'll have to break out the Pink fluid of defeat.

John


----------



## GoVols

sleecjr said:


> Cades Cove Campground, Great Smoky Mountains National Park, Oct 13-16
> Can't come soon enough!


I wanna go!!!!!!







I love Cades cove. I have been there many times, but never with a camper. How is the campground?








[/quote]

Typical for a national park: no hookups. But we're ready with 220 AH of 6 volt battery power! It's nice since the CG is right there and serves as 'home base' for lots of hiking, horseback riding, hayrides in the evenings, etc. Plus, you don't have to fight the crowds going to/from the area this time of year.


----------



## socialstudiesmom

We're headed to Ft. Custer Rec Area this weekend. Soccer trumps our camping usually, but everyone agreed to skip one game and head out for a full weekend of camping. We have church and a babyshower taking up the next couple of weekends, but will still take it out in November. Last year, we even had it out in Jan. during a stretch of mild weather. There were only three campers in the whole state park. It was wonderful!


----------



## ED_RN

Were heading out Oct 21st as soon as soccer games are over for the day. DD plays, I ref. Spending two nights in Laughlin. Then 3 nights at Grand Canyon. One night in Tucson to visit nephew in colllege there. One night in the Palm Springs area on the way home. Giving up soccer for one Saturday also.


----------



## N7OQ

We are heading to the coast for a 4 day trip 20-23 Oct. Going to Ft Bragg CA and will be camping at MacKerricher SP. We will be doing all the coast thinks like eating sea food, walking on the beach, sight seeing, and eating sea food


----------



## z-family




----------



## masumangan

Columbus Day Weekend - Sun Banks Resort on Banks Lake below the Grand Coulee Dam.
Then winterize


----------



## Sluggo54

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just wonder if anyone was planning any fall campouts. I LOVE camping in October.
> Our next 3 weekends are planned.
> Oct6-8 Caesar Creek Ohio State Park Indian Summer Campout
> Oct 12-15 Paint Creek Ohio State Park Halloween Campout
> Oct 20-21 Kincade Lake Kentucky State Park Halloween Campout
> and we are looking into camping the first weekend in Nov
> Stephanie


You betcha, Miss Stephanie. We are at Rutlader Outpost, KS rat now - dentist/doc stuff to take care of, and a HS reunion Sat night. Then off to John Barkley State Resort Park for the Ham Festival. After that, we will wander around for a bit, then back to Kansas City for more &^%^ doc stuff, then hopefull done with that for a while.

Then - we will haul the rig to Texas...

Sluggo


----------



## Tex Ag

Best time of year to camp (if you live in Texas!)

Oct 15 - Ft Davis
Oct 29 - Garner St Park
Thanksgiving - Fredericksburg


----------



## N7OQ

Are we lost yet? said:


> Columbus Day Weekend - Sun Banks Resort on Banks Lake below the Grand Coulee Dam.
> Then winterize


Wow Banks lake, I use to camp there when I was younger and before I joined the Air Force. Use to just camp by a boat lunch no campground. We use to fish for Salmon and Bass plus perch through the Ice. The Bass fishing by Steamboat rock was outstanding. I sure miss not living in the Pacific Northwest. I use to hunt Geese on the west side of Banks lake, I really love that area...I guess I just love Washington.









Have a great time


----------



## kywoman

Tex Ag said:


> Best time of year to camp (if you live in Texas!)
> 
> Oct 15 - Ft Davis
> Oct 29 - Garner St Park
> Thanksgiving - Fredericksburg


Best time to camp no matter where you live.
Stephanie


----------



## dmichaelis

We are going October 26 - 29 along with Skippershe and family.
SUNSET VISTA RV PARK
Beach Headquarters
103 Pacific Coast Highway
Huntington Beach, CA 92648
Office hours - 7 days a week 8 am - 5 pm
Phone: (714) 536-5281


----------



## Scott and Jamie

We ar pulling out about 6 in the morning for Pacific City OR. Truck and TT are hitched and ready to go!

Talk to you all in 5 days









Scott


----------



## egregg57

mollyp said:


> We have one more trip planned - going this Columbus Day weekend with three other couples (2- outbacks, 2 - SOB's, so I guess you could call it a micro rally) to the Finger Lakes NY to do a little wine tasting.
> 
> Staying at a campground in Ithaca called Spruce Row. We've never been to this particular campground before, will let you all know how it was when we get back. We'll be gone from Friday to Monday. Looking forward to the time away and a little rest and relaxation. Hopefully the weather will be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has rained on every camping trip we took this year.
> 
> Wherever y'all are going, enjoy!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy


 Off Topic.... I grew up in Catskill!
[/quote]

You're kidding - DH works in Catskill, We live just up 23A in Hunter. Small world, Huh?

Wendy
[/quote]

My Father taught at CHS, if your familiar with it, we lived in the "Stone House" right across the parking lot. I still remember walking across the bridge in to down town with my father on saturdays to get the newspaper from the 5-10. It is a small world!


----------



## montanabound

October 9-13 we'll be at Johnson-Sauk Trial State park in Illinois. Beautiful park with a campground in the midst of lodge pole pines(reminds me of montana). Stop in, we'll have plenty of hot cocoa and marshmellows.


----------



## countrygirl

I had a three day weekend so we went to our hunting camp...had a great time even though there was a Harvest Moon. Saw a bobcat, 16 deer, an opossum, 3 raccoons an several armadillos. We did not take the Outback...this place is so far back in the woods in a swamp in Georgia and the roads are not fit for the OB.


----------



## out4fun

Oct 4-6 IL. Chain of lakes state park And Door county WI. Oct 14-17







and then it will be time to winterise and put it away till spring.


----------

